# NEEED ein MMORPG



## xNathanelx (1. April 2014)

hey ich suche ein MMORPG, welches folgende Eigenschaften haben sollte bzw. nicht haben sollte 

+OpenWorld PVP
+PvP und PvE instanzen im Highlvl Bereich
+Genügend Quests zum Lvln (nicht wie bei Aion 1.0(bis Hamerun rauskam))

-Sci-Fi
-Privatserver

PS: Nach über 3 Jahren Aion, hat Gameforge das spiel für mich entgültig zerstört.

Achja Massenquests sind keine echten Quests


----------



## Ersy90 (1. April 2014)

Schade das es kein Sci-Fi sein soll, die besten Quests/Story und wirklich spaß dabei hatte ich noch in keinem mmo wie in swtor.
Entscheidung treffen böse/gut und Auswirkung dabei, war schon sehr cool als Sith. Und die himmlischen Dialoge im ganzen Spiel ...


----------



## Dymar85 (1. April 2014)

Dafür haben sie aber SWTOR aber in jeder anderen Hinsicht zerstört.. leider! 
Schau dir aber mal nun ESO an, welches ab dem 4. auf dem Markt wäre oder Wildstar. 
Finde beide sehr interessant und mehr gibt's einfach nicht bzw alle anderen sind einfach "ausgelutscht"..


----------



## Horstinator90 (2. April 2014)

Naja, WoW bietet alles was das Herz begehrt  
Ansonsten weis ich leider nicht ein. Was einen so viel bietet wo kein pay2win ist


----------



## BloodyAngel (2. April 2014)

Age of Wulin


----------



## Combi (2. April 2014)

nimm guild wars 2.
ich spiele es seit beginn.das game ist so gut,
dass ich als eigendlich reiner shooter-zocker,fast nur noch gw2 spiele.
du hast das normale pve,pvp und wvw,also welt gegen welt.
die grafik ist der hammer.nicht so ein kuntibunti , eckige beine-mist grafik wie wow...
keine gebühren,updates und erweiterungen,die ständig nachgeschoben werden.events und serverweite quests.
gildenmissionen.ein super crafting-system,unzählige skins für waffen,rüstungen.5 rassen und 8 klassen.
mitte april kommen noch neue rassen und klassen hinzu.
morgen zb hat unsere gilde (NOX),ein gvg,also gilde gegen gilde.da kloppen dann zig leute auf der welt aufeinander ein., 
für mich das beste mmorpg das es gibt.
du kannst alles alleine machen,bist nicht auf irgendeinen angewiesen.
nich wie bei wow,2356664 x in die ini um einen gegenstand zu bekommen,sonst geht nix mehr.
kannst alles alleine machen,bis max level,kannst über trading ne menge gold machen,mit einer gilde macht es riesenspass.
geile community.
schau dir vids an,les die beurteilungen..mach dir ein bild davon...


----------



## Cinnayum (2. April 2014)

Ich werde bisher mit GW2 nicht recht warm.
Grafisch und von der Benutzeroberfläche her ist es aber in der Tat das einzige MMO, das es in die 2010er geschafft hat.

Alle anderen sind zu 80-95% nur Kopien des erfolgreichen WoW-Konzeptes aus 2004.
SW:ToR finde ich etwas zu steril. Da kommt mir das Setting von Rift schon stimmiger rüber. (Rift ist aber etwas rauh, dreckig und gewollt "ungemütlich", das muss man auch mögen)
Leider ist es vom Talent und Klassensystem unglaublich sperrig. Die Kombinationen und Möglichkeiten sind mir persönlich zu vielfältig, um abends mal eben so für ein paar Stunden nach der Arbeit in das Spiel einzutauchen. Als Student sähe es da wieder besser aus.


----------



## Dymar85 (2. April 2014)

Ich habe mich zB riesig auf den Realese von GW2 gefreut und wurde dann aber maßlos enttäuscht! 

GW1 habe ich so lange gespielt und es hat dich Tag für Tag,  Stunde für Stunde an den Schirm grfesselt aber in GW2 mag einfach dieses Feeling seines Vorgängers bei mir nicht ankommen. 

Muss dir aber Recht geben, das es das erste MMO ist, welches kaum iwas von anderen kopiert hat. 

Das Fähigkeiten bzw Waffensystem zB ist mir das größte Dorn im Auge, da du allea zu schnell erlernst und alles sofort beherrscht und man sich dadurch einfach auf nichts neues freuen kann. Genau so wie ich mich mit dem offenen Questsystem nicht anfreunden kann. Mag aber einfach deswegen sein, das ich Classicverstört bin mit WoW und co.

Wie dem auch sei, ist GW2 auch eine Option für dich. Das positive an diesem ist auch einfach, das du keine monatlichen Gebühren hast und du dieses nur einmal quasi bezahlst. Der InGame-Shop dient lediglich für kosmetische Sachen. 

Schau dir dieses mal an aber ebenso auch ESO und Wildstar.


----------



## AtronOm (3. April 2014)

Ich kann dir auch nur wärmstens Gw2 emphfehlen vor allem vor allem Open World PvP ist durch das WvW (World vs World) gegeben.
PvE find ich ihn Gw2 auch ganz anständig.
Keine Privat Server.
Und du kommst recht schnell und ohne "Quest" auf lvl 80.
Quest sind in Gw2 durch Dynamische Events ersetz worden sprich du rennst einfach durch die welt und bekommst einfach deine Auträge ohne mit einem nps zu sprechen. Funktioniert erschreckend gut finde ich zumindestens^^
Instanzen gibt es auch genügend^^
Und was auch für manche wichtig ist wenn du z.b. eine Legendary baust (zirca 2,5-3 Monate je nach Spiel Zeit , Glück , und fähigkeit deiner mit Spieler) wird diese laut Entwickler aussagen auch bis zum Schluss des Games die beste Waffe bleiben sprich keine Iteam Spirale.^^

Hoffe konnte dir etwas helfen ^^


----------



## emsiq (3. April 2014)

Ich habe so gut wie alle Rollenspiele durch und zocke seit der Beta World of Warcraft weil es mir einfach am meisten zusagt.
World of Warcraft lässt keine Wünsche offen, egal in welcher Hinsicht.

LG


----------



## xNathanelx (6. April 2014)

Okay also fazit:
Teso->Beta gezockt->enttäuscht! Kann mich leider zu 0 mit dem spiel identifizieren.
GW2->      "           ->War ganz nett, vll. probier ich es nochmal,hatte damals nicht soviel zeit und habe dort nicht ganz das PVP gefunden zudem habe ich mit WvW noch nie gute erfahrungen gemacht
SW:TOR-> noch nicht gezockt-> ein kumpel erklärte mir jedoch das auch das immer mehr zugemüllt wird.
Rift-> kaann mich erinnern wie Aion damals ziemlich viele Spieler verloren hat, als rift populär wurde. Ist auch ein tolles Spiel und ich habs nen halbes jahr gezockt um dann fest zustellen, IST TOLL ABER KANN ICH MIR NICHT AUF DAUER GEBEN, fesselt mich nicht...
Tera-> PVP??? Witzlos! aber wunderschön gestaltet.
WOW->Charakterdetails (als ich es getestet habe) mangelware, Pandas? Da kann ich ja gleich gegen Transformer bei Aion zocken ....
Ansonsten warte ich auf B&S was anscheinend niemals rauskommt... (zZz Diablo 3 feeling)

Werde nochmal GW2 testen vll finde ich da meinen Platz ja noch 
Danke an alle für ihre Vorschläge, sicherlich haben alle Spiele ihre berechtigung für verschiedene Spielertypen.


----------



## Intel4770K94 (6. April 2014)

suche ebenfalls ein MMORPG
Aion ist aber gar nicht so schlecht (außer auf den Gameforge Servern) spiele bei Just Aion. Dort sind Exp Rates x5 und Nicht Pay to Win. War gestern bei einem fetten Raid um die Sillus Festung dabei machte schon Laune


----------



## Tazmal27 (20. April 2014)

xNathanelx schrieb:


> SW:TOR-> noch nicht gezockt-> ein kumpel erklärte mir jedoch das auch das immer mehr zugemüllt wird.
> WOW->Charakterdetails (als ich es getestet habe) mangelware, Pandas? Da kann ich ja gleich gegen Transformer bei Aion zocken ....
> .


 
vorurteile ftw .. das mit den pandas ist ein alter hut und swtor wird nicht so sehr zugemüllt.. es gedeiht echt gut muss ich sagen als betazocker. Ab Juli gibts auch noch Housing, das wird ziemlich interessant, als Gratisaddon sogar.

Ich finde wenn man wirklich spaß haben will und gescheit spielen ist swtor oder wow absolut empfehlenswert, in wow ist nur leider die Community die schlechteste und hilfsbereitschaft quasi 0 .. ich habe das 8 jahre lang gesuchtet und bin nun schon ne weile weg.. aber irgendwie juckt es mich wieder mal reinzuschauen 

Spiel doch einfach beides an, gibt von WOW ne Stufe 20 gratisversion und von swtor sogar ne f2p variante bei der du viel sehen kannst


----------



## trigger831 (21. April 2014)

Moin.  Habe auch sehr lange wow gezockt.  Nachdem die Qualität der Addons sowie die Schwierigkeit der Raids rapide abgenommen hat,  schaute ich mich auf dem Markt um und bin bei Gw2, wenn auch nicht lange,  hängen geblieben. Man muss einfach sagen,  dass es einfach immer nur nach dem selben Munster abläuft. Damit meine ich beide Games. Aus diesem Grund,  zocke ich keine online rpg's mehr. Wow war und ist halt der Klassenprimus. Abseits des Weges gibt es viele gut gemachte Games, jedoch fehlte es mir an der Langzeitmotivation.


----------



## Suebafux (21. April 2014)

Die Faszination mit vielen anderen gemeinsam zu spielen hat sich gelegt. Es ist nicht mehr neu, praktisch alles ist vernetzt. Die ersten MMOs waren eben etwas Besonderes, WoW hatte die Stunde der Gunst genutzt, zwar nichts neues Erfunden, aber zur richtigen Zeit am Markt. Was danach gekommen ist war weder besonders innovativ noch hatte es den Reiz 'neu' zu sein, man kannte alles schon von früher.
GW2 hatte sich zwar bemüht, wirkt heute noch moderner als TESO, aber wirklich neu war da auch nichts.

Habe meine Suche nach einen MMO aufgegeben, der Reiz des Neuen ist einfach nicht mehr da. Denke das es daran liegt das mich MMOs nicht mehr so fesseln können wie in den Anfängen.


----------



## fr3w (21. April 2014)

Suebafux schrieb:


> Die Faszination mit vielen anderen gemeinsam zu spielen hat sich gelegt. Es ist nicht mehr neu, praktisch alles ist vernetzt. Die ersten MMOs waren eben etwas Besonderes, WoW hatte die Stunde der Gunst genutzt, zwar nichts neues Erfunden, aber zur richtigen Zeit am Markt. Was danach gekommen ist war weder besonders innovativ noch hatte es den Reiz 'neu' zu sein, man kannte alles schon von früher. GW2 hatte sich zwar bemüht, wirkt heute noch moderner als TESO, aber wirklich neu war da auch nichts.  Habe meine Suche nach einen MMO aufgegeben, der Reiz des Neuen ist einfach nicht mehr da. Denke das es daran liegt das mich MMOs nicht mehr so fesseln können wie in den Anfängen.



Ich stimme dir zu 100% zu. Ich hab zwar noch kein MMO der "Anfangszeit" gespielt also kann ich darüber nix sagen. 
Aber ich kann sagen, dass mich kein einziges MMO wirklich gefesselt hat. Leider, denn mir gefällt dieses Prinzip.


----------



## ricipt (21. April 2014)

Eigentlich würde ich dir jetzt Aion empfehlen aber da du es ja schon abgehakt hast :3 

Blade & Soul sieht noch recht ordentlich aus. Nur bin ich mir net sicher, ob es langfristig gesehen einen fesseln kann.

Edit: Vergessen zu erwähnen, dass Blade & Soul noch nicht veröffentlicht wurde


----------



## Onkeldieter (21. April 2014)

Ich werfe mal Wildstar mit rein. 
Wird oft als WoW Clon gesehen finde es aber doch erfrischend anders. 
Zum Beispiel hat man dort einen Wirkungsbereich in der der ausgeführte Angriff wirkt was auch angezeigt wird. Also heißt es schon zielen was aber toll umgesetzt wird. Housing battlegrounds dungeons raids und ein großes 40vs40 pvp gibt es auch. 
Ausserdem die klassischen Berufe die etwas anders umgesetzt sind wie bei den anderen Mmos. Zur Abwechslung gibt es noch Abenteuer die man mit Freunden bestreiten kann, auch Soloinstanzen. 
Ist gerade in der Endphase der Beta und kommt Anfang Juni auf den Markt. 

Muss sagen das der Eindruck bisher echt klasse ist, habe mich vorher auch schon durch swtor gw2 und Konsorten gequält


----------



## Cronos (6. Juni 2014)

Möchte auch noch einmal WoW empfehlen. Wenn du nicht monatlich bezahlen möchtest, kann ich dir auch Rising Gods WoW 3.3.5a empfehlen. Habe noch nie das Original gespielt, aber Rising Gods hat Blizzlike und es gibt KEINE Ingamekäufe, ausser den Tcgs und Namensänderung. Kann man aber alles sehr Preiswert mit Gold kaufen. Deswegen und wegen den wenigen Bugs und dazu sehr hohen Spielerzahlen, führt es mich immer wieder zurück, weshalb ich es seit mehreren Jahren zocke (aber mit Pausen).

Bin recht neu im Forum, wenn ihr keine Privatserver Empfehlungen dultet, bitte kurz melden, werde den Beitrag dann sofort löschen.


----------



## BlackNeo (8. Juni 2014)

Ich spiel auch aufm P-Server, leider haben wir kaum noch Leute, aber WotLK ist auch mMn das beste Addon.

Wobri BC auch sehr cool ist, da könnte man dann auf B2B spielen.


----------



## fxler (8. Juni 2014)

Suebafux schrieb:


> Die Faszination mit vielen anderen gemeinsam zu spielen hat sich gelegt. Es ist nicht mehr neu, praktisch alles ist vernetzt. Die ersten MMOs waren eben etwas Besonderes, WoW hatte die Stunde der Gunst genutzt, zwar nichts neues Erfunden, aber zur richtigen Zeit am Markt. Was danach gekommen ist war weder besonders innovativ noch hatte es den Reiz 'neu' zu sein, man kannte alles schon von früher.
> GW2 hatte sich zwar bemüht, wirkt heute noch moderner als TESO, aber wirklich neu war da auch nichts.
> 
> Habe meine Suche nach einen MMO aufgegeben, der Reiz des Neuen ist einfach nicht mehr da. Denke das es daran liegt das mich MMOs nicht mehr so fesseln können wie in den Anfängen.



Er hat Recht,  dass Genre ist ausgelutscht,  jeder spielt heute Online. 
Vor ein paar Jahren hat wegen dem Gemeinschafts zocken mmos gespielt.  Aber ganz ehrlich welcher triple A Titel hat heute keinen Multiplayer Modus mehr?


----------



## Hänschen (8. Juni 2014)

Die ersten Stunden im ersten MMO und die ersten Online- "Freundschaften" kann man sowieso nicht zurückholen 

 Ich vermute ich kann glücklich sein dass es damals WoW (BC) war bei mir, also qualitativ sehr hochwertig.

 Leider lässt sich dieses Gefühl nicht wiederholen denn ich habe ein sehr schlechtes Gefühl bei den aktuellen Spielern, eine Art Angst die Anforderungen an einen "guten Gildenmitspieler" etc. nicht erfüllen zu können.
 Vielleicht habe ich ja einen Schaden bekommen durch diese verschworenen Insider-Gilden in die man nur durch Mundpropaganda etc. kam damals.

 In TESO habe ich es gar nicht erst versucht in eine Gilde zu gehen, das System war eh nicht so durchsichtig wie in WoW, aber man konnte gar nur innerhalb von Gilden einen Handel durchziehen ... sehr verdächtig vor allem bei dem ganzen Multisprachenserverzeug.


----------



## khoRneELF (10. Juni 2014)

Ich kann, gerade in Sachen PvP, Rift empfehlen. WoW ist zumindest PvP-technisch viel zu einfach geworden.


----------

